# Sad story looking for a happy ending



## Arianwen

This is about a cat that is going to be coming to the Rescue I support and I just thought it was so sad and I am also looking for some gut responses from the rest of you which I will explain at the end. This is the text of an email from the Rescue I support. I have a friend who is looking at adopting and this is one possibility.

_SKY as he is currently called is ready to be collected on Tuesday morning
from his current home. He's a just four year old neutered grey/brown tabby
male cat with a little white under his chin. The lady and her husband got
him as a small kitten and doted on him, despite the ladies' angina and hair
allergy problems, neutered as soon as he was old enough but sadly they live
on Leckwith Road - right by the Stadium, and it wasn't long before he'd been
run over. Devastated he was rushed to the vets where he lost his front left
leg but saved his life; they vowed he was never going out again, and he
hasn't._

_Sadly the ladies' husband passed away 2 years ago, he idolized this lad, so she has treasured his company and never ending affection, he's her main link to the husband. BUT, her lung/heart problems have worsened greatly over the past few months, in fact she's having Xrays at the Heath tomorrow, and against her heart she's made the decision with her head; on medical grounds she has to rehome this beautiful boy._

_She told me it's even worse now since the husband passed as all SKY wants to do is follow her around, sit by her if not on her and comfort her. This is a tough call. But she's been told of us by a good friend who has told her we are the only people to trust as we are the only ones who really care about the animals. (Very kind of someone to say that even if it isn't the Gospel truth).
_

_Your friends call, but this guy sounds as if he was waiting for this.....

Let me know what you think. Ideally it would have been great to have moved
him straight from one home to the other - we have flu in several parts of
the center and I'm terrified of spreading it, but without a lot of hassle on
your part I don't see any way around it. If necessary, we'll put him here in
the computer room?_

My sister has had an instinctive feeling that the match is a wrong one and for some reason so do I but I so want this little guy to have a home.

I have never had a cat with this problem. Should I even consider taking him in with my motley crew?


----------



## Marcia

Personally, I would. I adopted Winnie when she was 15 and I always felt she cried at the windows waiting for her other human mom to come rescue her. She was put in the shelter when her mom was put into a nursing home and there is no doubt she missed and loved her. It was months before she felt truly comfortable with us but she died 9 months later knowing she was very much loved by us. 

This cat's lost leg does not faze me at all - cats do very well with 3 legs. This boy may take quite awhile to settle in but in time he will accept his new normal and find his place amongst the "motley crew".


----------



## Dumine

Go for it. He will need lots of attention until he settles, but don't let the 3 legs put you off. I've knows many 3 legged cats in my life and they carried on without missing a beat. Especially since it happened long ago.
The fact that he will miss his family at first is the real concern, but he's still young and with some love and patience he'll come around.


----------



## Jenny bf

He sounds like he needs a great guardian who can take him to a forever home and he stands a huge chance of getting this from you. You know what's involved with intros etc and the patience it takes and you have a huge network here to help sound off to or ask for help. I would think he is well adapted to his 3 legged life so that should be no problem.


----------



## Artiesmom1

Poor baby~~~ Yes, If I would you (easy for me to say) but I would take him in...He needs love..

kind of sounds like Artie's story. It took a long time for him to settle in and not miss his previous owners (both elderly who both passed within a month of each other). Artie was in a foster home, (for a very short period of 2 weeks) but was not happy at all. Artie even saw another cat in the home have a seizure..it was very upsetting to all the cats there.....All he wanted was love..

I have a feeling that is what this poor kitty will want~~love..

I think he will 'find his way' with the motley true; as long as you love him and provide him with a lot of attention...


----------



## doodlebug

Wait...I'm confused...

You say your friend is interested in adopting. Then your sister says it doesn't feel like the right match. Then you're talking about adopting him.

What does the friend say? The person doing the adopting needs to understand the possible issues and decide if they want to take it on. 

Jake's first mama passed away, he was thrown in the shelter for 2 months and then spent another two months in foster, then put on a transport from Kentucky to New Hampshire. He was stressed and confused for weeks, but relaxed enough that he wasn't whimpering in his sleep after a few weeks. But I noticed the huge change in him at about 6 months...I guess he finally figured out that he was here to stay and that his new mama was just as good (and probably better, if I do say so myself!) as the old one. Basically, if they are well taken cared of and loved, I think they adjust...it just takes some time to feel safe.


----------



## deanna79

If there is a friend willing to adopt him with no other pets or able to give him a good home then I dont understand why this friend is not a good match. What he needs is a permanent home who will love him as much as his previous owners. If your friend plan to adopt him he/she needs to understand that he has three legs and may not do as most cats with 4 legs can do and to have patience with him adjusting to his new environment.


----------



## Arianwen

The friend who was interested isn't sure (he was never the only possibility) although this one matched her original "specs" . She doesn't drive and so can't go to the Rescue until I am able to take her and she will be meeting several prospects. To be honest, I don't blame Deanna and Doodlebug for being confused. My sister had a purely instinctive (not based on logic but she's rarely wrong) feeling that this wasn't the right match - not that there wasn't a right match waiting just that this wasn't it. Obviously, that viewpoint could do a complete about face when they meet but if it doesn't "fit" I would so want to see this darling find a place. I'm just not sure whether my household would be right either - hence why I was asking for what people thought. I have never failed to get honest advice here (that's not saying people always agree but they are always honest and helpful). Thanks for the responses.


----------



## Arianwen

Update - my sister was right - the friend and the cat met and there was no chemistry and she has adopted a lovely calico instead. I am hoping and praying that it all works out - so far sounds very positive. We are now the "fall back" if a home isn't found but I still have worries - I'd really love him to have a home where he would be the only cat or one of a few. He is a totally gorgeous guy and only lost the leg because of veterinary greed!


----------



## Jenny bf

Hi Arianwen.
Has there be any luck with this boy finding a new home yet?


----------



## Arianwen

Not yet but someone is coming to see him net week.
l


----------



## Jenny bf

Ooh fingers and paws crossed for him. I have thought about him a lot.


----------



## Artiesmom1

poor baby-----paws and fingers crossed


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Arianwen,
ALL Paws Crossed for Skye! I hope he'll like who is coming to look at him, poor boy, he deserves a good forever home...
Sharon


----------

